# Panchex!!!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow... years ago i happened to stumble upon this fish and just fell in love..

But i didnt take any home as i wasnt sure of thier care and didnt have a set up atm.

So now.. a few years later they show up at my second job and i just cant pass them up. I have the golden variety but i would love to find different kinds!

Also.. I need info on thier care if anyone knows... and.. If anyone can tell me what section they belong in i will move this thread there.. 

I am guessing that they are killie? but i have no idea.. I just adore killi as well and want to get into keeping them. Just not sure where to start! 

I -just- love them... 
These are like the ones i have.. I'll take photos soon!
http://www.aqua-fish.net/imgs/fish/115.jpg


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

What you have are Aplocheilus lineatus, gold morph. known as Golden Wonders, they are from the Indian subcontinent, and are pretty unfussy. They tend to eat anything (including tankmates) - my adults picked off an entire school of adult neons one afternoon. They can be a little aggressive and should be kept in a larger tank. They have a neat light sensitive spot on the top of their heads.

I would suggest a nice planted aquarium for them. Spawning is pretty easy as long as you have a male and a female - I used to get mine to spawn in mops and then just hatch the fry out in water. Of course, if they are in a well planted tank, their fry will probably hatch and will have a half decent survival rate. They are major jumpers though.

The non golden form are pretty nice too. 

And yes, I think we should have a Killifish section.

Dominic


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats on the new fish! I don't know much about Killie, but try to google them and see what you come up with. I'm pretty sure you will find a forum that deals with them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmm the eat other fish?? LOL so thats where my guppie fry have gone.. XD

Thanks so much guys! I'll fill you in on them soon!


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't like them  It ate all my ADULT male guppies and smaller rainbows! And they were the same size as it!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes...  for a small fish it has a big mouth!


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

They get quite large too. However, they're beautiful, hardy and quite easy to breed. I'm amazed that they ate smaller rainbows though - that's pretty big. I kept them with some larger rainbows and apistogrammas without any problems. I'm tempted to put a few into my 100, but I do have odessa barb fry in there that they'd probably hunt down.

Blue Panchax are smaller (and bluer) versions. However, I've found that most of the killies that I've kept have been pretty good at fitting things into their mouths. They're pretty opportunistic feeders - I guess that comes from living in everything from puddles to rivers.

Dominic


----------

